# Heirloom seeds at Dollar Tree



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Just a heads up for heirloom seeds. My dollar tree store has theirs out already and they're only .25 a pack. They had 2 different carrots, 4 different greenbeans, 2 peas, 2 tomatoes, 3 squash(2 straight 1 crookneck), 1 watermelon ( as far as I could see),2 corn,3 hot peppers,2 sweet peppers,2 radishes and they had the most well known herbs like basil,dill, 2 parsley(curly,flat),oregano,sage and chives.
Plenty of flowers which I don't bother with except marigolds which I forgot to get (ugh).

So if you want some heirloom seeds dollar tree should be putting them out


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I've never seen seeds at ours. Figures. I see the feed store is gettin shelvin set up fer that stuff though. Won't be long. I buy early that way I've got em when I need em. 

I'll have ta ask our dollar tree manager bout seeds though. Thanks fer the heads up.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

I still have a huge container of seeds from the clearance racks and my basket with packets of saver heirloom seeds. 

Keep them cold and in a dark place and they will last a few years.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I now have to go out and find a Dollar Tree store. We have a ton of Dollar General stores in the area. GB


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I've seen that the Dollar General store carry heirloom seeds too. I never realized it until a few years back, I had been going thru some seed catalogs and I still had some of the names stuck in my head and I went to the DG and I saw the same ones there lol
I always buy early myself but now I need to go back come saturday when I'll be out and about and grab some marigolds to plant around the borders and in amongst of the plants


----------



## PrepN4Good (Dec 23, 2011)

Saw yesterday that China Mart has some of their seeds & peat-pots out, too. I haven't seen any seeds at DT but last year I got a bunch (at $.25) at Big Lots.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

Ok so Im totally Jacked up with excitement about getting my hands into some dirt in a few months. You have only added to my condition.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

biobacon said:


> Ok so Im totally Jacked up with excitement about getting my hands into some dirt in a few months. You have only added to my condition.


That is why those evil folks send out seed catalogues this time of year! They KNOW you are getting antsy and are willing to part with your money for something new and different. I save plenty of seeds BUT... there is always something new I order, just to try out. Maybe they coat those catalogues with crack so we cannot say no?????


----------

